# Eurovision 2021: 22 maggio su Rai 1, Maneskin in gara per l'Italia



## fabri47 (14 Maggio 2021)

*Sabato 22 maggio*, dalle 20:35 su *Rai 1*, andrà in onda la finale dell'*Eurovision Song Contest* dopo un'anno di assenza dovuto alla pandemia di Covid-19. 

L'edizione 2021 del concorso canoro internazionale si terrà all'Ahoy Rotterdam di *Rotterdam *(*Olanda*). L'*Italia* sarà rappresentata dai *Maneskin*, vincitori del 71esimo Festival di Sanremo, con il brano "Zitti e Buoni" a cui, complice il regolamento dell'Eurovision, è stato cambiato il testo con l'omissione delle parolacce presenti.

Al commento *Cristiano Malgioglio* e *Gabriele Corsi*.

*I Maneskin vincono il premio per il miglior testo.
*


----------



## fabri47 (14 Maggio 2021)

[video=youtube;0Upt-ddaw04]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Upt-ddaw04[/video]


----------



## fabri47 (22 Maggio 2021)

*I Maneskin vincono il premio per il miglior testo.*


----------



## fabri47 (22 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2335332 ha scritto:


> *Sabato 22 maggio*, dalle 20:35 su *Rai 1*, andrà in onda la finale dell'*Eurovision Song Contest* dopo un'anno di assenza dovuto alla pandemia di Covid-19.
> 
> L'edizione 2021 del concorso canoro internazionale si terrà all'Ahoy Rotterdam di *Rotterdam *(*Olanda*). L'*Italia* sarà rappresentata dai *Maneskin*, vincitori del 71esimo Festival di Sanremo, con il brano "Zitti e Buoni" a cui, complice il regolamento dell'Eurovision, è stato cambiato il testo con l'omissione delle parolacce presenti.
> 
> ...


Inizia stasera!


----------



## raducioiu (22 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2342281 ha scritto:


> Inizia stasera!


Stasera finisce. È iniziato martedì con la prima semifinale, proseguendo giovedì con la seconda (trasmesse da Rai4).


----------



## fabri47 (22 Maggio 2021)

*Per i bookmakers, i Maneskin favoriti per la vittoria finale. Poco dopo, la Francia rappresentata da Barbara Pravi con "Voilà".*


----------



## fabri47 (22 Maggio 2021)

raducioiu;2342283 ha scritto:


> Stasera finisce. È iniziato martedì con la prima semifinale, proseguendo giovedì con la seconda (trasmesse da Rai4).


Si intendevo la finale.


----------



## Raryof (22 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2342284 ha scritto:


> *Per i bookmakers, i Maneskin favoriti per la vittoria finale. Poco dopo, la Francia rappresentata da Barbara Pravi con "Voilà".*



Ho sentito più o meno tutte le altre canzoni e sì, questi rischiano davvero di vincere pur avendo portato un pezzo che non è assolutamente tra i migliori che hanno fatto.
Le giurie li massacreranno ma potrebbero prendere un botto di voti al televoto..



[video=youtube;Q3AnjW6M40E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3AnjW6M40E&t[/video]


----------



## fabri47 (22 Maggio 2021)

Raryof;2342287 ha scritto:


> Ho sentito più o meno tutte le altre canzoni e sì, questi rischiano davvero di vincere pur avendo portato un pezzo che non è assolutamente tra i migliori che hanno fatto.
> Le giurie li massacreranno ma potrebbero prendere un botto di voti al televoto..
> 
> 
> ...


Lo spero, alla fine loro li preferisco a tanta altra marmaglia italiana attuale. Tra l'altro sono anche i più ascoltati su Spotify tra i pezzi della manifestazione. Vedremo...Anche Gabbani era dato per ultra favorito nel 2017 ed alla fine fu un fuoco di paglia, visto che finì addirittura sesto e a vincere fu il Portogallo. Speriamo che stavolta vada diversamente, anche perchè il brano è sicuramente molto meglio rispetto a quello di Gabbani. 

Il problema, come dici tu, sono tutte quelle giurie delle nazioni che proprio non ci possono vedere e ci fanno gli sgambetti, tipo San Marino che però l'ultima volta con Mahmood ci diede il massimo se non ricordo male.


----------



## Pit96 (22 Maggio 2021)

Purtroppo hanno già vinto i maneskin, favoritissimi sulla carta ma anche nell'ordine di gara. Mai piaciuta la loro canzone. Se devo scegliere qualcosa di rock vado sicuramente sulla Finlandia, non sull'Italia.

Se qualcuno decide di guardare la finale consiglio di guardarla sul canale youtube come ho fatto io per le semifinali o di togliere i commenti italiani RAI che sono solo un fastidio.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2335332 ha scritto:


> *Sabato 22 maggio*, dalle 20:35 su *Rai 1*, andrà in onda la finale dell'*Eurovision Song Contest* dopo un'anno di assenza dovuto alla pandemia di Covid-19.
> 
> L'edizione 2021 del concorso canoro internazionale si terrà all'Ahoy Rotterdam di *Rotterdam *(*Olanda*). L'*Italia* sarà rappresentata dai *Maneskin*, vincitori del 71esimo Festival di Sanremo, con il brano "Zitti e Buoni" a cui, complice il regolamento dell'Eurovision, è stato cambiato il testo con l'omissione delle parolacce presenti.
> 
> ...



Ma Måneskin è una parola danese, dove è stata raccattata? wtf


----------



## Pit96 (22 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2342323 ha scritto:


> Ma Måneskin è una parola danese, dove è stata raccattata? wtf



La bassista conosce il danese. Volevano trovare un nome per la band e hanno scelto "maneskin" a caso. Poi avrebbero voluto cambiarlo dopo x factor. Ma dopo sono diventati conosciuti così e hanno tenuto questo nome


----------



## Pit96 (22 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2342289 ha scritto:


> Lo spero, alla fine loro li preferisco a tanta altra marmaglia italiana attuale. Tra l'altro sono anche i più ascoltati su Spotify tra i pezzi della manifestazione. Vedremo...Anche Gabbani era dato per ultra favorito nel 2017 ed alla fine fu un fuoco di paglia, visto che finì addirittura sesto e a vincere fu il Portogallo. Speriamo che stavolta vada diversamente, anche perchè il brano è sicuramente molto meglio rispetto a quello di Gabbani.
> 
> Il problema, come dici tu, sono tutte quelle giurie delle nazioni che proprio non ci possono vedere e ci fanno gli sgambetti, tipo San Marino che però l'ultima volta con Mahmood ci diede il massimo se non ricordo male.



Mah, il problema della giuria secondo me non ci sarà. È vero che solitamente le nazioni scandinave si aiutano (la Svezia prenderebbe tanti punti anche con una canzone che ha puzzette al posto della batteria), ma io sto accanimento contro l'Italia non l'ho visto negli ultimi anni.
Tutti criticano San Marino. Ma perché ci dovrebbe votare? Perché siamo vicini geograficamente? È una sciocchezza. E come hai detto tu l'anno scorso, quando siamo andati più vicini alla vittoria, ci hanno dato 12 punti, il massimo. Poi ci sono nazioni che avvantaggiato l'Italia eh, tipo l'Albania che ha sempre dato tanti punti.


----------



## Raryof (22 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2342323 ha scritto:


> Ma Måneskin è una parola danese, dove è stata raccattata? wtf



La bassista è per metà danese.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Maggio 2021)

Pit96;2342347 ha scritto:


> Mah, il problema della giuria secondo me non ci sarà. *È vero che solitamente le nazioni scandinave si aiutano (la Svezia prenderebbe tanti punti anche con una canzone che ha puzzette al posto della batteria),* ma io sto accanimento contro l'Italia non l'ho visto negli ultimi anni.
> Tutti criticano San Marino. Ma perché ci dovrebbe votare? Perché siamo vicini geograficamente? È una sciocchezza. E come hai detto tu l'anno scorso, quando siamo andati più vicini alla vittoria, ci hanno dato 12 punti, il massimo. Poi ci sono nazioni che avvantaggiato l'Italia eh, tipo l'Albania che ha sempre dato tanti punti.


E non è poco, pesano anche più della citata San Marino. O l'Italia mette d'accordo quasi tutti, oppure sarà già tanto essere sul podio. Ripeto, magari lo vinceremo sul serio, però ricordo che anche nel 2017 avremmo dovuto trionfare. Spero solo che l'anno prossimo, se vinciamo, metteremo sul palco un conduttore decente e di non andare in giro con Malgioglio. Penso che metteranno Federico Russo o Alessandro Cattelan, che è già in Rai ufficialmente, assieme a Milly Carlucci che sanno parlare inglese.

Ovviamente, io faccio il tifo per l'Italia stasera anche perchè loro come già detto non li trovo male.


----------



## Pit96 (22 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2342351 ha scritto:


> E non è poco, pesano anche più della citata San Marino. O l'Italia mette d'accordo quasi tutti, oppure sarà già tanto essere sul podio. Ripeto, magari lo vinceremo sul serio, però ricordo che anche nel 2017 avremmo dovuto trionfare. Spero solo che l'anno prossimo, se vinciamo, metteremo sul palco un conduttore decente e di non andare in giro con Malgioglio. Penso che metteranno Federico Russo o Alessandro Cattelan, che è già in Rai ufficialmente, assieme a Milly Carlucci che sanno parlare inglese.
> 
> Ovviamente, io faccio il tifo per l'Italia stasera anche perchè loro come già detto non li trovo male.



In realtà nel 2017 prima della finale il Portogallo (che secondo me vinse anche meritatamente) era più favorito dell'Italia (che era favorita nelle settimane precedenti). Quella fu la prima edizione che seguii veramente. Da quell'anno la favorita ha sempre vinto. Portogallo, Israele, Paesi Bassi. Quella dell'anno scorso sarebbe stata un'edizione molto più incerta: Islanda, Russia, Lituania, Svizzera. Potevano vincere più nazioni.
Quest'anno mi pare ci sia proprio poca concorrenza, nessuna nazione mi ha dato quel feeling di vittoria.

Per i conduttori italiani credo che in caso di vittoria saranno quelli, ma non è che cambia il mondo. Non è come Sanremo (per fortuna), qui c'è più musica e molto meno roba inutile. Basta pensare che le semifinali qua durano 2 ore (e si esibiscono 17 partecipanti). A Sanremo finiscono alle 2 di notte...


----------



## Raryof (22 Maggio 2021)

Beh immagino che i conduttori sarebbero Cattelan, Russo, Ema Stockholma e forse un'altra tipa.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2342284 ha scritto:


> *Per i bookmakers, i Maneskin favoriti per la vittoria finale. Poco dopo, la Francia rappresentata da Barbara Pravi con "Voilà".*



qualcuno mi spiegherà perchè poi sono tanto spinti questi, perchè la canzone è qualcosa di orrendo a tal punto che ne ricordo poche di così fastidiose.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Maggio 2021)

Pit96;2342373 ha scritto:


> *In realtà nel 2017 prima della finale il Portogallo(che secondo me vinse anche meritatamente) era più favorito dell'Italia(che era favorita nelle settimane precedenti)* . Quella fu la prima edizione che seguii veramente. Da quell'anno la favorita ha sempre vinto. Portogallo, Israele, Paesi Bassi. Quella dell'anno scorso sarebbe stata un'edizione molto più incerta: Islanda, Russia, Lituania, Svizzera. Potevano vincere più nazioni.
> Quest'anno mi pare ci sia proprio poca concorrenza, nessuna nazione mi ha dato quel feeling di vittoria.
> 
> Per i conduttori italiani credo che in caso di vittoria saranno quelli, ma non è che cambia il mondo. Non è come Sanremo (per fortuna), qui c'è più musica e molto meno roba inutile. Basta pensare che le semifinali qua durano 2 ore (e si esibiscono 17 partecipanti). A Sanremo finiscono alle 2 di notte...


Vero, si ebbe una rimonta al fotofinish del Portogallo, ma comunque l'Italia da che doveva arrivare sul podio finì molto sotto, insomma fu una cosa sotto ogni aspettativa. Vediamo...Solo il tempo ci darà la risposta.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Maggio 2021)

Raryof;2342379 ha scritto:


> Beh immagino che i conduttori sarebbero Cattelan, Russo, Ema Stockholma e forse un'altra tipa.


Assieme a quelli un volto "over" lo piazzeranno, per non spiazzare il pubblico di Rai 1 e la Carlucci è l'unica in Rai tra i più noti che parla fluentemente inglese (ricordiamo per chi non lo sa che i presentatori in studio devono parlare inglese in qualunque nazione venga fatto).


----------



## Raryof (22 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2342382 ha scritto:


> Vero, si ebbe una rimonta al fotofinish del Portogallo, ma comunque l'Italia da che doveva arrivare sul podio finì molto sotto, insomma fu una cosa sotto ogni aspettativa. Vediamo...Solo il tempo ci darà la risposta.



A livello puramente artistico e di presenza scenica penso che loro siano decisamente superiori agli altri, come se fossero già degli artisti affermati, gli altri li vedo più "beginners", tutti con delle ballate o musichette dimenticabili, se non altro l'Italia ha cercato di variare anno dopo anno, opera, alcune ballate, poi Soldi, ancora una ballata e adesso una specie di rock leggero, gli altri paesi non hanno una dimensione artistica così forte, non hanno neanche Sanremo, quelli che cantano in inglese (da non madrelingua) poi sono generalmente dimenticabili e non premiabili del tutto.
Chi vincerà quindi? un'altra ballata triste? un tizio col vocione? un'altra gallina grassa con musica trashissima ed inclusivissima? ormai hanno già vinto, voglio però vedere se riusciranno a stuprare il televoto come nel 2015 quando l'Italia meritava decisamente di vincere (anche se lì la mafia dei paesi più "forti" nell'Eurovision fu davvero speciale).
Ce la possono fare anche se il loro pezzo, per quello che hanno fatto in passato, è decisamente non all'altezza degli altri (e questo la dice lunga).


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Maggio 2021)

Pit96;2342342 ha scritto:


> La bassista conosce il danese. Volevano trovare un nome per la band e hanno scelto "maneskin" a caso. Poi avrebbero voluto cambiarlo dopo x factor. Ma dopo sono diventati conosciuti così e hanno tenuto questo nome



Ok per pignolatezza 

Å non si pronuncia in A ma diciamo in O
Sarebbe più corretta, la pronuncia, Moneskin 
ahahhah


----------



## Pit96 (22 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2342457 ha scritto:


> Ok per pignolatezza
> 
> Å non si pronuncia in A ma diciamo in O
> Sarebbe più corretta, la pronuncia, Moneskin
> ahahhah



Esattamente, lo hanno spiegato nelle interviste sul "red" carpet di qualche giorno fa.
Nel dubbio si può fare come Orietta Berti e chiamarli naziskin


----------



## fabri47 (22 Maggio 2021)

Finora quasi tutto pop scadente da classifica. Bella botta di suono però la Finlandia!


----------



## fabri47 (22 Maggio 2021)

*Standing ovation per i Maneskin, i favoriti della competizione, che intanto salgono al 31% delle possibilità di vittoria secondo i bookmakers. La Francia, seconda favorita, crolla al 17%.*


----------



## davoreb (22 Maggio 2021)

a me piacciono, non tantissimo la canzone proposta ma in generali secondo me sono molto bravi.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Maggio 2021)

beh da quello che ho visto, pur non essendo un loro fan, non vedo come possano non vincere i Maneskin dai
ce lo portiamo a casa sto Eurovision


----------



## Raryof (22 Maggio 2021)

Penso che il concorrente tedesco non riuscirebbe a vincere nemmeno lo Zecchino d'oro con quella canzone, pietà.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Maggio 2021)

Ma quei simpaticoni di San Marino ci hanno mai votato?


----------



## fabri47 (23 Maggio 2021)

Giurie spietatissime finora. Non lo vinceremo mai sto eurovision, troppi magna magna tra di loro.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Maggio 2021)

Hellscream;2342643 ha scritto:


> Ma quei simpaticoni di San Marino ci hanno mai votato?


Con Mahmood ci diedero 12 punti. Unica eccezione.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Maggio 2021)

Mi pare palese che anche quest'anno è andata


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Maggio 2021)

Hanno stravinto i Maneskin dai


----------



## Blu71 (23 Maggio 2021)

Grande vittoria.


----------



## Raryof (23 Maggio 2021)

Godo per i francesini.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Maggio 2021)

Grandi Maneskin!

E alla fine la canta con le parolacce, tanto ormai hanno vinto ahahahahahaha

Ero sicuro l' avrebbe fatto


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Maggio 2021)

quanto godo. 

vedere la faccia della francese e dello svizzero dopo il boom dei voti per l'italia al televoto non ha prezzo.


----------



## Raryof (23 Maggio 2021)

Now i'm here;2342660 ha scritto:


> quanto godo.
> 
> vedere la faccia della francese e dello svizzero dopo il boom dei voti per l'italia al televoto non ha prezzo.



Le giurie si erano messe d'accordo per portare in alto tutte e 3 le canzoni francofone, come dire, magari una di queste 3 becca tanti voti e vince.. il problema è che l'Italia così in alto dopo il voto delle giurie è sempre un pericolo e infatti è stato così, non ce l'hanno fatta stavolta...


----------



## Buciadignho (23 Maggio 2021)

Raryof;2342662 ha scritto:


> Le giurie si erano messe d'accordo per portare in alto tutte e 3 le canzoni francofone, come dire, magari una di queste 3 becca tanti voti e vince.. il problema è che l'Italia così in alto dopo il voto delle giurie è sempre un pericolo e infatti è stato così, non ce l'hanno fatta stavolta...





Now i'm here;2342660 ha scritto:


> quanto godo.
> 
> vedere la faccia della francese e dello svizzero dopo il boom dei voti per l'italia al televoto non ha prezzo.



Dove si puo vedere la scena ? Ho proprio voglia di vedere un po' di Francesini incavolati


----------



## DavidGoffin (23 Maggio 2021)

Goduria in testa ai francesi 

I Paesi più dell'est ci amano da sempre


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Maggio 2021)

Erano il gruppo migliore, ma di 100km rispetto alla concorrenza. ricordiamo che a Eurovision il 99% dei partecipanti non è e non diventa nessuno, avevano le praterie spianate. A livello di canzone potevano soffrire Francia, Malta e Svizzera come da pronostici, ma alla fine ce l'hanno fatta. Bravi, io che sono cresciuto a Guns n' Roses e Metallica, finalmente fate tornare un pò di musica come si deve, non ne posso più di balletti demenziali e pop song


----------



## pazzomania (23 Maggio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black;2342669 ha scritto:


> Erano il gruppo migliore, ma di 100km rispetto alla concorrenza. ricordiamo che a Eurovision il 99% dei partecipanti non è e non diventa nessuno, avevano le praterie spianate. A livello di canzone potevano soffrire Francia, Malta e Svizzera come da pronostici, ma alla fine ce l'hanno fatta. Bravi, io che sono cresciuto a Guns n' Roses e Metallica, finalmente fate tornare un pò di musica come si deve, non ne posso più di balletti demenziali e pop song



Spero solo che una volta diventato multimilionari non si lascino andare dal lato artistico!

Moltissimi vivono di rendita nella musica.

Grandissimi comunque!


----------

